# Suggest a TV



## harman90 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, Firstly I would Say I am total Noob in this department. I am looking to buy a personal TV for my room. I Generally watch lot of movies So HDMI port is must. I am totally unaware of  all the technical terms related To TV. So Please suggest me tv LED/LCD within 25,000 with max features possible. I dont mind going for lower brands like Micromax if they serve best within my budget. 


1. Budget? 25K - can extend a bit
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV for watching movies
4. Ports Required? one HDMI in - one headphone out
5. Preferred choice of brand? nope
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? NOPE
7. Any other info that you want to share.
Combo of Bigger size + best quality picture. (considering the budget)

Please Mention those differences which Can be detected by eyes! not the technical one which only appears on papers.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 15, 2014)

You have not specified which screen size you are looking for but assuming 32 inches these are good choices.
Samsung 32EH4003
LG 32LN4900
Both of these are HD Ready but if you want Full HD then have a look at 
Philips 32PFL5578


----------



## mitraark (Oct 15, 2014)

Philips 32PFL5578 32 inches LED TV (Full HD) at Rs 24132 at EBay.in, lesser if you can manage a coupon from somewhere 


    32 inches LED Display
    Full HD, 1920 x 1080
    2 x HDMI, 1 x USB
    Refresh Rate - 240 Hz Perfect Motion Rate


----------



## harman90 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here are some of sets I have searched. 

In 40 inch:-
Videocon Miraage Plus 40″ Full HD LED TV VKC40FH-ZM (25K)
Philips 40″ Full HD LED TV 40PFL4958 (29K)

IN 50 INCHES RANGE:-

Onida 50″ Full HD LED TV LEO50FC (40k)
Lloyd 50″ Full HD LED TV L50N Rs. (45k)
Videocon 50″ Full HD LED TV VKC50FH (45k)

Please tell me which ones are worth in both categorizes. can you also point out sets which have better audio systems.  
Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

Philips 40PFL4958 is a very good VFM tv.


----------



## harman90 (Oct 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> Philips 40PFL4958 is a very good VFM tv.



But is it worth buying over videocon?
as per reviews, its Audio is quite bad.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes,It is much better Brand value,PQ than videocon.As per audio you can buy a cheap sound bar latter.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

+1 to above statement.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 18, 2014)

> Videocon Miraage Plus 40″ Full HD LED TV VKC40FH-ZM (25K)


Does anyone own this ? Any comments on the viewing angles please ? A couple of people on fk, snapdeal seem to be unhappy with this TV's viewing angles..

Also how risky is it (if it is) to go for a micromax tv ? Current cost is 5k below videocon on fk


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2014)

I would say very risky.Their service is questionable so is the quality.


----------

